# Nationals Name Tags



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Danak and I are making Forum name tags for any Forum members going to Nationals that would like one. They will have your avatar picture on them to help people identify you, along with your Forum name, your real name and your dogs name.
If you would like one of these name tags, please send me your information, with your avatar as a jpg. and I will bring them with me to Chicago. 
My email is Beverly at binary dot net

Thanks!
Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh what a cute idea! 

I think I'll be pretty recognizable since I'm bringing the Princess. But I love that idea!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well Kara, don't forget to pick out an avatar picture and send it to me so I can make up tags for you and Rich!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a fun idea Beverly. I would like to try and get a picture of my two together when do you need the picture by?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We'll also be getting a name tag from HCA but I'll wear both! I love the idea!  Sending you mail ......


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sent mine Beverly, thanks so much for doing this! Will you let me know if you receive mine?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Just so it's at least a _few _days before we leave Leeann!

I did receive yours Ann, thanks!

I know we will have our regular name tags, and we'll have our Forum Logo pins, and we may have our boa's, if they make an appearance again, we just thought this might make it easier to spot Forum members and put Forum names to faces, etc.

Beverly at binary.com


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sure Ryan would love a nice big name tag that says "I'm Beamer and I'm a humpaholic" lol heheheh


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Aren't you sweet!

I could submit the photo of Ryan with the red boa if needed and Leeann with creepy eyes 

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda you seem to forget that I too could submit a great picture of you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for doing this, Beverly! I'd love a name tag. I will try to find a nice avatar photo to send you....


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you Beverly, what a great idea. I'll send an avatar picture too.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes, I did make one very special name tag for Ryan...it's musical...a little Black Eyed Peas tune....My Hump...I can hear little Beammie humming now, "whatcha gonna do with all that junk..":cheer2:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Marj,

I got your info, thanks!

Beverly at binary.net


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

ahahaha, I'll be waiting to see my special tag.. lol

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- you aren't allowed to submit just me!

Beverly- he doesnt need two, just one special one


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Marj,
> 
> I got your info, thanks!
> 
> Beverly at binary.com


Beverly, it bounced back to me at the address, but I did try the .net one on the other post and it worked. 

Sent the picture just now!
Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Who do I have to pay to see all of these photos?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I got the email for Kara and Amanda, I corrected that Kara! DOH!
Thanks!

Beverly @ binary. net


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh that is a great idea...i would love one will send a pic out...will try and get one with gage and jillee...if not then i will send one with jillee and betzie...gage will be with me!!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Ann, we can settle up at the Nationals. You can pay me in Martinis


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DEAL!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

A little reminder to send those avatar pics along with your information to get your very own Forum name tag for Nationals!

Beverly @ binary.net:tea:


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Beverly, did you get my avatar and pics?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I did receive your info Kathleen!
Thanks!

Your name tag will be ready and waiting in Chicago~

Anyone else going to Nationals, feel free to email me your avatar picture, or a jpg. of your choice, plus your Forum name, your real name, and your dogs name, and Danak and I will have a personalized Forum Name Tag waiting for you in Chicago!

Beverly @binary.net


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I sent you mine yesterday - hope you got it! Thanks so much for doing this, Beverly!! :hug:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I did get yours Jane, thank you!

I'm still waiting for some of the Forum "old timers"!:whip:

Can't wait to see everyone in Chicago!

Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I'm still waiting for some of the Forum "old timers"!:whip:


Yipeee I'm getting whipped instead of fish smacked LOL

Riley & Monte are getting groomed tomorrow, I will try and get a picture of them together for my name tag by the weekend.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Well Leeann....you know me! 
whips over fish anyday! :eyebrows:

Now get those pictures in guys or I WILL get the fish out! 

Beverly


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Beverly, I finally sent you my info. Let me know if you get or not. Thanks again, much appreciated!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK Beverly I sent my picture wahooo. Thank you girls so much for doing this for us.

I'm off to change my avatar now so everyone will know my picture when they see it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Beverly, just sent you an e-mail. Thanks for doing this! 

Leeann, love your new avatar.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I got all of those pictures, thanks ladies!

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm still not sure about Nationals. I always have to wait until the last minute, due to coverage I need to get at work. We have mostly college students who cover hours, and it's summer, so they only work the minimum so they have $$$ to go out. And now DH picked up a staph infection. He's been home all week and we go to the Dr. today to find out more. I have until Monday to get in on the room rate, so we'll see what happens. I _really_ need a vacation!!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I finally emailed you the information. Please let me know if you received it. Thank you both for making these.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I did get it Marianne! Thanks so much!

Still waiting for some pictures and info from some members out there!

beverly @binary.net


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

:bump: hoping to get some more pictures and info!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also have to say definitely do it. I saw an example and it is an adorable name tag. Thanks for putting these together ladies


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry no more name tags. Today is my last day of work and I can't get anymore printed. I will have blanks so we can write names and put them in the holder.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I love the red ties (are they called ties?) Now we can all recognize each other without the boas. 
Thanks so much Bev and Dana for doing this for all of us!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Now we can all recognize each other without the boas.
> Carole


Chicken!!! ound:


----------

